# Direct Messaging



## riddeell (28 Jul 2021)

Is there a minimum post before I’m able to reply, or am I just completely blind?
Cheers!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

riddeell said:


> Is there a minimum post before I’m able to reply, or am I just completely blind?
> Cheers!


I thought there was a minimum post count needed to prevent new members starting such 'conversations' but assumed that they could reply if someone else messaged them.

Has someone sent you a message but you can't see a 'reply' button?


----------



## riddeell (28 Jul 2021)

Yeah there doesn’t seem to be one


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

riddeell said:


> Yeah there doesn’t seem to be one


Oh well, just keep posting and it will be a very short time before your post count is high enough. It isn't a huge number - something like 10 or 20 posts, I think?

If you ask nicely, @Moderators can remove the limit early!


----------



## riddeell (28 Jul 2021)

I’ll get posting! Cheers for the moderator thing, I’m interested in buying a a bike from here and it’s rather tricky being unable to reply 🙈


----------



## si_c (28 Jul 2021)

riddeell said:


> I’ll get posting! Cheers for the moderator thing, I’m interested in buying a a bike from here and it’s rather tricky being unable to reply 🙈


You could post in the thread and ask them to message you, I'm sure they'd be happy to oblige, and you should then be able to reply to that conversation.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2021)

riddeell said:


> Is there a minimum post before I’m able to reply, or am I just completely blind?
> Cheers!


No you aren't being blind. There is a minimum post limit and a time limit before the reply button becomes available as unfortunately we are a regular target for spammers and they will do anything to flood the site with their cobblers.

Just this once I'll bump your status up. You should be able to see that reply button now.


----------



## riddeell (28 Jul 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No you aren't being blind. There is a minimum post limit and a time limit before the reply button becomes available as unfortunately we are a regular target for spammers and they will do anything to flood the site with their cobblers.
> 
> Just this once I'll bump your status up. You should be able to see that reply button now.


Thanks 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼 Massively appreciated


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2021)

Not a problem.


----------

